

PHP sucks? Go and tell to Facebook, wordpress, drupal, magento, etc... - napolux

They actually make money using PHP. The language sucks? Well, it actually works fine for what it's intended too. :)
======
aiiane
Good programmers can make good things with bad tools.

That doesn't mean the tools are good.

~~~
brokendisruptor
Great business people deal with the environment they're working on and are
successful.

Let's look beyond the programming language and ask "Is the thing we're working
on useful? Truly useful to people?"

Because if it's not, then it doesn't matter if it's written in PHP or Assembly
or VB6.

------
sambo
facebook knows it sucks. they've deving a php jit with perf that sucks less,
and a php subset with semantics that suck less. hiphop.

for better or worse, php is everywhere and easy to learn, and that's why sites
run it.

[https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/2010/02/02/hiphop-...](https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/2010/02/02/hiphop-
for-php--move-fast/)

~~~
dkhenry
This is precisely the case. Most big sites would move away form PHP but they
have so much technical inertia in it that it would be too costly so they
instead extend it in new and novel ways. Facebook hit a wall with what they
could make Facebook do so they essentially wrote a parser that translated it
to C++. Other companies have one off C extensions still other companies just
have lots of hardware to throw at it.

There is still a problem with the language, in that once you get to its limits
( which you reach quickly ) then you are stuck between re-architecting your
system or basically ripping out the internals of the language and replacing
them with your own bits.

tl;dr Friends don't let friends write projects in PHP

------
jgemedina
totally second aiiane,

I personally think PHP is indeed a mess as a tool, it is sort of a bunch of
unorganized stuff that works. I've used it myself though, but found out other
stuff like rails for example are simpler and more powerful.

so when it comes to productivity and related stuff, you might question
yourself about what tools to choose, which are better and which ones suck.

